# I could not believe it. T-Mac for Iverson



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I received a message today. Rockets were discussing with 76ers today. 

It is T-Mac for Iverson. It is almost done.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Okay.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> *I received a message today*. Rockets were discussing with 76ers today.
> 
> It is T-Mac for Iverson. It is almost done.


don't act like you have some insider source, it's pretty lame. It's merely from a post in some philly basketball message board, wasn't it?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*I received a message today* Rockets are trading T-Mac for LeBron James and Allen Iverson. 

Yeah, as KTR says, this is a really lame way to state your source BS. I know you tried, but it could be better. I like your contribution to our board. Keep it up.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

ROFLMAO omg Thread of The Year


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

ah to be in the know like BS.. oh wow what a really good anagram for this thread.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ya. and i got a message saying juwan for KG


----------



## AndrewLeeC (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow,personally, it is a good message....

coz Back is back again now!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol, well we'll see


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Wasn't Scientist of Balls the person who started a thread last year kinda like this where he said that he had a source who's mom knew somebody who new somebody?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

In all seriousness, the only reason this is being mentioned is because the salaries work and because all of the sports writers and radio show personalities are saying that AI will go to a team that is close to winning now. (ie: Clippers/Rockets)

I was watching espn last night and Jamal Mashburn was talking about what AI brings to the table. Jamal thinks that the PRO's out weight the CON's for any team. He also thinks that AI isn't as selfish ON THE COURT as everyone makes him out to be.

I know I am going to get reamed on this one but, I would have to consider this trade if I were Houston.

TMac/Bonzi for AI/Carney (This is my own thought not a rumor.)

Reality check: Let's be honest, 2nd year TMac out with back issues and this has been a chronic thing over his career.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

I just received a message on my mobile phone. I have it on vibrate so it tickles abit.


----------



## king2440 (Feb 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> I just received a message on my mobile phone. I have it on vibrate so it tickles abit.



lol man..funny ****.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

last night i had a dinner with Iverson(he had sushi) and he said that the deal is done long time ago(Ray Allen for AI)
They are just waiting for Friday to announce it


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

alexander said:


> last night i had a dinner with Iverson(he had sushi) and he said that the deal is done long time ago(Ray Allen for AI)
> They are just waiting for Friday to announce it


See... I believe this more than BS. What does that say about me? :biggrin:


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

who is this ballscientist guy,,, he's anoying me :banana:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> I received a message today. Rockets were discussing with 76ers today.
> 
> It is T-Mac for Iverson. It is almost done.


just like i have a 4 headed thunder wolf under my bed


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Tmac for AI!!?? Don't be stupid.
Lets compare
Scoring - AI (but could still go even)
Defense - Tmac (not even close)
Passing/playmaking - Tmac (gets teammates involved)
Rebounding - Tmac
Heart - even (falling down doesn't mean heart)
Age - Tmac
Durability - AI
ability to work in JVG system and defer to Yao - why bother answer that


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

T-Mac: Unable to play.
Iverson: Able to play.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

They need to stop making the internet available to psychiatric inmates.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

His name is BS ... Ballscientist


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> I received a message today. Rockets were discussing with 76ers today.
> 
> It is T-Mac for Iverson. It is almost done.


You know, I just plain ole don't like you:thumbdown: 
would you like some fries with your HATER-ADE, man I hate disloyal sports fans. 

Oh how I wish we could trade you away to the Sixers:wiz:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Chan said:


> T-Mac: Unable to play.
> Iverson: Able to play.


truest statement in this thread


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Michael Redd PM'ed me and said he wanted to be traded in a 3way deal with the Bucks, Rockets, and Sixers. The end result would be Michael Jordan on the Sixers, David Wesley back to the Rockets, and Allen Iverson on the Board of Trustees of the Red Cross.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Chan said:


> T-Mac: Unable to play.
> Iverson: Able to play.


Based on this logic, we should trade a player anytime his scoring slumps for a few games, just as long as the other guy has scored more.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Based on this logic, we should trade a player anytime his scoring slumps for a few games, just as long as the other guy has scored more.


I'm 29 yrs old have Monet painting prints in my house, the only non impressionism in my home, my posters of Yao and Tmac??? So I know I'ma' Homer, D'Oh)but that withstanding; just on the value/talent of each guy if both are totally healthy, HEWWWLLLL NAWWWW. There's a reason why AI hasn't ever won, who by the way has been in more winning circumstances than Tracy who sat for 2yrs in Canada? Who has to take 30shots to get 30points? HMMMnnn, who doesn't wanna ever practice? 'Practice, we're talkin bout Practice? Who makes freakin 17mil a yr and dominates the ball? Who Can't Be Coached? The Answer to all those questions is the Answer? Hey, I respect him, but I don't want him. If I didn't want Steve Francis whose a possible triple double guy, why the hell would I want a tempramental superstar whose aging as well? He isn't any younger or more durable than Tracy? AI's been out for many stretches too.
Who actually thinks Athletes don't get injured, I'll tell you who, BORDERLINE FANS who don't understand Sports ie. see whiney *****es who never played anything ever:devil2: You don't trade players frankly in any sport til they demonstrate they literally cannot play? At all? Ever? You think the Spurs are trading Duncan or Ginolbi? Doubt it...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

All hail King BS! :worthy:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

LOL I can't believe this thread is still going..

let it die yall... let it die! :cheers:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I didn't want to start another thread because this is still the AI trade thread on the rockets board. Keeping this thing going, what about the Rox becoming a 3rd party "Facilitator" in the AI Sweepstakes?

Teams like Denver, Minny, and the Clips are looking for expiring contracts that they can then package for AI. The question here would be what they would be willing to give up in order to get a deal done?

Just some thoughts:

Houston Trades: Sura (Contract Expires 2006)/JHo (Expires 2007)

Clippers Trade: Maggette

-or-

Houston Trades: Sura (Contract Expires 2006)/JHo (Expires 2007)

Denver Trades: Reggie Evan, Boykins, Julius Hodge

Please bash me nicely.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

debarge said:


> There's a reason why AI hasn't ever won, who by the way has been in more winning circumstances than Tracy who sat for 2yrs in Canada? Who has to take 30shots to get 30points? .


correction, tmac has never won. AI has an eastern conference title and an mvp under his belt.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Man, I Love keeping this going. ESPN has posted all team salaries through 2012.

TMac is set to make more than AI after this year and he has an extra year at $23 plus million. This is alot of cash to have invested in a guy with a bad back that will definitely have deteriorated alot more over the next few seasons.

I think this topic is still up for debate. If AI doesn't work out for this team you could package him with expiring contracts to someone this offseason of the next.

Player Team Options 2006 2007 2008 2009
AI PHL ETO-08 $17,184,375	$19,012,500 $20,840,625 
TMac HOU $16,901,500	$19,014,187 $21,126,874 $23,239,561 
$282,875 ($1,687) ($286,249)	($23,239,561)


----------

